# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Freakiest of the freaks

## ZachG_85

Take your pick.

----------


## OoDee

Out of those guys Vic Richards is the only one who actually looks good to me.

OoDee

----------


## palme

I voted for kovacs but dillet and ruhl is right up there with him.

----------


## retired

where is Jocelyn Pelletier's name?

----------


## vector

Vic richards, the only freak without freaky guts.

----------


## ZachG_85

Let's start comparing. I searched for the best pictures of each.

----------


## ZachG_85

.

----------


## ZachG_85

more...

----------


## ZachG_85

Big Vic...

----------


## ZachG_85

And finally..

----------


## ZachG_85

Sort of unrelated, but I think this shot rocks. Bodybuilders today carrying more mass? Nah...

----------


## OoDee

Dillet looks pretty good... Vic Richards looks amazing. The other guys look just ugly to me (well Ronnie´s not ugly.. but doesn´t really look good to me). There´s more to bodybuilding than mass.

OoDee

----------


## Headbussaz

Damn, what is Vic's waist size? That is extremely small for someone carrying that much mass. He definately got my vote.

----------


## ZachG_85

Vic Richards had 36" legs with a 34" waist. He was incredible in his prime.

----------


## Decoder

WHERE IS THE SCOTT STINER OPTION HE IS FREAKZILLA!!

----------


## Decoder

stiner

----------


## JollySwagman

shame about Vic Richards high lats

----------


## ZachG_85

True, but look at the rest of him. And he can hit a damn vacuum pose at around 300 lbs.

----------


## retired

once we're talking freaks...

----------


## retired

another

----------


## retired

one more

----------


## Bigkid

Freakinstein

----------


## Bigkid

best front dbl bi ever

----------


## H BOMB

how about dave jumbo palumbo. now that guy is a freak

----------


## ZachG_85

It's true, but his muscle must be ridiculously dense, because he never looks like he's as heavy as folks say he is. Or maybe it's just me.

----------


## Muscular_Mike

I VOTE FOR "BIG POPPA PUMP" SCOTT STEINER......HES A FREAK!

----------


## Luke530

Ruhl is pretty damn big...

----------


## ZachG_85

Shit how does he keep that all under control?

I read in one of the various mags that the writer had initially thought Ruhl had a bunch of sweaters jammed under his shirt to make himself look that big  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luke530

yeah... look at this little guy off-season

----------


## Luke530

...and he wonders why his tris are lagging  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZachG_85

Dammit Luke you know that was a picture of his 23rd set or so  :Big Grin:

----------


## ZachG_85

Yeah he trains light  :Big Grin:

----------


## retired

Vic is around the 260lbs mark in that picture.

----------


## SwoleDiesel662

Greg Kovacs is a freak in the sense that he's a fatass that has a hard time breathing. Ruhl had an excellent showing at the arnold saturday.

----------


## retired

how about this guy?

----------


## ZachG_85

Grab a picture of him in contest condition. He's got an ENORMOUS back, sure, but in terms of allover size he can't compare to the above guys.

----------


## retired

...on the other hand, none of the other guys mentioned above come close to Dorian's level of conditioning come contest time. A 300+ pound Dorian is probably as hard or harder than many of those guys.

----------


## ZachG_85

Possibly. Though remember Ruhl competes at almost 290, Vic could compete at 300.

----------


## Luke530

the one's I posted of Ruhl are off-season @ 330...

Vic would not compete at 300... there is more lies coming from vic than from saddam. vic was not THAT big... it was blown out of proportion... this guy maybe might have weighed 265-270 contest shape... he had little conditioning, and was overall an incomplete bodybuilder... he had no back mass at all...

----------


## ZachG_85

Luke, are you sure those are offseason shots? The sign behind him seems to read OLYMPIA in giant letters...

----------


## ZachG_85

Just found it. They're from the Olympia, believe it or not.

http://www.femalemuscle.com/contests...ruhl/index.htm

----------


## Luke530

wow... he looks very shitty... bloated, soft, and not striated at all... at least in the first pic... the other ones are nice...

----------


## Luke530

someone told me that was off-season... and it looked like it... I'll find the off-season ones for ya....

----------


## retired

Here is Dorian at 312lbs. At 280-290, I think that his conditioning would be comparable to Ruhl's in the pics from the Olympia.

----------


## ZachG_85

> _Originally posted by Luke530_ 
> *wow... he looks very shitty... bloated, soft, and not striated at all... at least in the first pic... the other ones are nice...*


Don't make me rip out the relaxed pics of Ronnie, bro  :Big Grin: 

hint, hint: His quads look like one big balloon.

----------


## Luke530

but Ronnie still looks hard and does not look like he is carrying alot of bodyfat... even in a relaxed picture... find a picture of ronnie relaxed in his prime... he is still tight. Ruhl just looks lke he is off-season in that picture...

----------


## Luke530

BTW... I don't know if you noticed this... but Ruhl has the "Ronnie Thing" going for him... His Stomach keeps looking worse and worse  :Frown: 

I still love both of 'em  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luke530

I love how bodybuilders can carry an extra 60lbs. of fat, water, and muscle on them and still look more ripped, conditioned, vascular, and harder than 99% of the general public... including athletes...

----------


## ZachG_85

Ruhl's stomach getting worse? Dude, look at it at the 2001 O, then now. He looks 100% better. His belly is nearly gone, I swear now it's that his abs are ENORMOUS.

----------


## Luke530

> _Originally posted by ZachG_85_ 
> *Ruhl's stomach getting worse? Dude, look at it at the 2001 O, then now. He looks 100% better. His belly is nearly gone, I swear now it's that his abs are ENORMOUS.*


no, his abs are big... but they don't protrude like that... he has a pretty big belly, but the fact that he has a long torso hides it a bit...

----------


## RageControl

RUHL now...........

----------


## retired

crazy!

----------


## ZachG_85

I seriously wonder where he finds clothes.

----------


## retired

I wonder how he uses the bathroom. Seems to me that there is a lot of muscle between him and the toilet seat...

----------


## ZachG_85

Another shot of Ruhl. Synthol in his shoulders? My ass.

----------


## OoDee

Doesn´t anyone else think that Ruhl totally lacks mass on his triceps? I mean it makes his arms look bad cause he´s got huge bi´s but like no tri´s at all (compared). I just don´t like the way he looks. Not one bit. He may be huge but I don´t really care about that.

OoDee

----------


## ZachG_85

His tris have always been a problem, he openly admits that.

Need I mention Ronnie's calves, belly, and unseparated legs?

----------


## Luke530

> _Originally posted by ZachG_85_ 
> *His tris have always been a problem, he openly admits that.
> 
> Need I mention Ronnie's calves, belly, and unseparated legs?*


yeah... huge belly and unseparated legs...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ronnie is the only guy who when he relaxes does not flex his abs... that's another reason for the big belly, unlike ruhl who masks it by constantly keeping them "tensed"... ruhl has a GH belly like no other, it's not his abs as you say that are big... it's his belly.

I like both of these guys, but don't bring ron into it, because he wipes the floor with both him and gunter... together.

----------


## ZachG_85

Well sure if we pick the best shots of each, but the fact remains that Ron's leg separation and belly are a weakness. Can't deny that.

I only brought up Ronnie in the sense of "A guy can have some flaws but still be the best."

----------


## Luke530

> _Originally posted by ZachG_85_ 
> *Well sure if we pick the best shots of each, but the fact remains that Ron's leg separation and belly are a weakness. Can't deny that.
> 
> I only brought up Ronnie in the sense of "A guy can have some flaws but still be the best."*


yeah, if you pic the best of each... ronnie is better.
and yes, one can have a weakness... ronnies belly, but his legs are great, they are not separated (like Ruhl's back and biceps) but the are big, and they are [were] shredded.

----------


## Farmer

looking like a white ronnie coleman..

----------


## ZachG_85

I won't debate Ronnie, I'll just say one last thing: He was not a freak at first, when he won in 1998 or really 1999. As he started getting to the point where his back was his strong point and not his arms, and attained that freak status, he lost all of his shape.

As for Yates, a white Ronnie with more mass  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luke530

> _Originally posted by ZachG_85_ 
> *I won't debate Ronnie, I'll just say one last thing: He was not a freak at first, when he won in 1998 or really 1999. As he started getting to the point where his back was his strong point and not his arms, and attained that freak status, he lost all of his shape.
> 
> As for Yates, a white Ronnie with more mass *


I can't disagree... he is playing the mass game and losing and recently (past few years), the mass has become the deciding factor in who will place high and/or win.

----------


## ZachG_85

True to some extent, though remember Chris did beat Ruhl at the AC.

Mass with shape is dominating now, hence why Jay is doing so well. Ronnie does need to lay of the chems and get his belly (and size) down. His pecs are drooping now, and his legs need to lose some size and gain some definition.

----------


## rruhl

Ronnie 1

----------


## rruhl

Ronnie 2

----------


## Luke530

yeah... ronnie has turned into an elephant... he's gotta be breaking 315 in the first picture...

----------


## Expendable

He looks friggin' amazing in the above picture though.

----------


## shawnrayy

dorian yates is the best

----------


## shawnrayy

ronnie is looking big than dorian yates

----------


## shawnrayy

i u give dorian same stuff that they r using than he is more bigger than them

----------


## shawnrayy

wt else can i say

----------


## shawnrayy

k

----------


## BIG TEXAN

I'll agree and say Ronnie WAS the best, but to me it's just getting old and I'm getting to the point where I can't stand him. There are guys coming up in the ranks that, to me personally, look a hella lot better than him.

----------


## saboudian

hey zach g, where did u find that pic of ruhl next to zane? I know i've been to that site before, but i can't find it. They had a bunch of cool lineups there.

----------


## ZachG_85

I found it on that google images search thing. I didn't look around for more, though I probably should.

----------


## vector

It comes from here:

http://ironage.us/virtual/virtual2.html

----------


## RageControl

cool link bro

----------


## freakmaster

dorian's the freakist freak of them all. Also the biggest, well... atleast as big as ronnie.

----------


## RiOt

Ruhl

----------


## OVG

Dorian is the freakiest of them all. I can't believe he was not on the poll...

----------


## decadbal

MR looks like a bull, id hate to piss that bid guy off....lol

----------


## mass junkie

Big Will Harris gets my vote

----------


## WiLLpOwEr

*FUX BABY*

I'm sorry, but how can you guys NOT say Fux? First, the guy squats with 700 pounds pre-contest. If you've ever done a real pre-contest diet you know how crazy that is. Than, after totally ripping both of his knees, the guy is in the gym two weeks later, working upper body with a wheelchair!! If anyone saw that Flex Mag article and the pics where he gets literally crushed under 700 pounds, you know how bad that injury was. It was horrific. The guy is totally focused into getting himself back to his original condition too. The guy is a robot, he does not give up. 

Sure, these other guys are huge, no doubt about it. But when it comes to raw desire, I don't think anyone in the world can touch Fux.

By the way, I met Ronnie in person. You will not believe how big he is until you see him. He was off-season when I saw him, and he had on pants and a sleeveless T-shirt. First off, his legs are unreal. Way too big for any human being. You don't realize this by his contest photos, but he has absolutely enormous legs. Next, Ronnie also has a really thin waist. No, I'm not talking about his _stomach_, I'm talking about his waist. It totally makes his legs and lat width look incredible. Oh yeah, did I mention his back? THE GUY IS WIDE AS A FRIGGIN DOORWAY. Not only that, but you could see his back thickness _through_ his shirt, and he didn't have a light t-shirt on either. I didn't really notice his pecs, but that's because his arms are just so distracting. I asked him, "Ronnie, how big are you arms right now?". You know what he said?? He said, "*27 1/2 inches*"......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I believe it too!! They were almost the size of my waist! Meeting him in person, now I know why he's Mr. O. But my vote still goes to Fux for being the biggest "freak".

Side note: I asked Ronnie, "Hey Ronnie, what's the best kind of barbeque sauce"? He said, "KC Masterpiece!". I said, "just checkin' Ronnie". That's 100% true too, that's what he said, and that made me laugh.

----------


## retired

I agree about Coleman's size in person- absolutely unreal- but he was shittin' you with the 27" claim. Regardless, his arms are awesome.

----------


## Mr. Death

Ruhl is definitely a freak. He has got some serious mass.

----------


## jonnie5_5

not much has been said about ronnie. look at the guy, best the sport has ever seen and no one will touch him until he wants to retire and allow someone else to take his thrown. he is the freakiest of the freaks and no one can touch him on size-to-symmetry comparison.

----------


## DELTA9MDA

as i above i cant believe that yates aint in the poll. wtf? not to mention that he beat everyone there that has competed.

----------


## David22

> I agree about Coleman's size in person- absolutely unreal- but he was ****tin' you with the 27" claim. Regardless, his arms are awesome.


Yeah i believe too that he was !!

For me, he has not more than 22"...may be 23" when he's off-season and doing his biceps-triceps training.

But he's awesome anyway !

----------


## O'Banion

I think Ruhl has the most solid pecs in bodybuilding right now. His upper chest is sick. His tris were coming in real nice before his injury. Coleman just caught up to him in weight this year. Plus..... Ruhl is a lot younger than Coleman. Ruhl is the ultimate freak.

----------


## DELTA9MDA

none of the above ever came close to dorian.

----------


## LM1332

what happend to Gunter Schlierkamp ? he was at 302LB during the 2003 Mr.O Id say he is a fuging freak

----------


## Roidfever

Greg Kovac, but I like none of these guys.

----------


## Random

Gunter is not a freak at all, he is a one time wonder, he certainly does not deserve to be classified as a freak, i know most would agree....

----------


## DELTA9MDA

im meeting with dorian tonight. im going to see the king freak.

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

ruhl looks bad...like an alien

----------


## pattymac931

Coleman All The Way

----------


## bor

LIghtweight  :Big Grin:

----------

